

Snappy Ubuntu Core and Raspberry Pi 2 - mectors
http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/02/02/snappy-ubuntu-core-on-raspberry-pi-2/

======
teekert
Very nice. I truly hope we will get 1 click/command (all open-source) LAMP (or
even full Drupal/Wordpress) installs or 1 click personal mailserver installs
(Postfix/Dovecot/Roundmail/sieve). Lets take the web back into our homes. With
the RPi's low power usage this would be the perfect match.

~~~
benn_88
Have you seen arkOS? [https://arkos.io/](https://arkos.io/)

~~~
teekert
Thanx, ArkOS seems very nice.

------
cm-t
I have so many things to do on this device with ubuntu. Let's order now! "Out
of stock" :'(

------
kidgorgeous
It's like Raspberry Christmas!

------
alouanchi
Very happy to hear this news.

------
ausjke
only if it has a SATA port...

